# Hero Zero Turnier mit tollen Preisen - buffed kürt den stärksten Helden



## Silarwen (11. Oktober 2012)

*Hey buffed-Community!*

Seit einiger Zeit spielt das buffed-Team gemeinsam mit Community-Mitgliedern das Superhelden-Browserspiel Hero Zero. Um etwas Schwung in die Bude zu bringen und den Konkurrenzkampf zwischen den Anhängern der einzelnen buffed-Gilden auf Welt 2 ein wenig anzuheizen, veranstalten wir ein Turnier, bei dem wir den stärksten Spieler küren. Pumpt die Muskeln Eurer Superhelden auf, besorgt ihm einen mächtigen Duschvorhang und schickt ihn zum Training, denn es gibt tolle Preise abzugreifen! 

*Was gibt's zu gewinnen? *
Der Gewinner wird in der buffedShow vorgestellt und erhält ein exklusives Ingame-Item sowie ein Jahr lang gebührenfreien Zugang zu buffed-Premium. 

*Wann geht's los?*
Starten soll das Turnier in der kommenden Woche. Auf ein Startdatum können wir uns hier im Thread einigen. Mein Vorschlag: 19. Oktober 2012. 

*Wer kann mitmachen?*
Seid Ihr Mitglied einer buffed-Gilde auf Welt 2, dann meldet Euch hier bis zum 17. Oktober 2012 mit dem Name Eures Vorstadtretters und Level an. 

*Wie funktioniert das?*
Das Turnier wird nach dem K.o-System ausgetragen. Die ersten Begegnungen werden ausgelost. Weitere Details werde ich bekannt geben, sobald die Anzahl der Teilnehmer feststeht.  

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere Helfer hier im Forum meldet, der mir bei der Organisation des Turniers ein wenig zur Hand geht. Schreibt einfach hier im Thread oder schickt mir eine persönliche Nachricht. 

Grüße
Silarwen


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2012)

/pinned


----------



## Blaido (11. Oktober 2012)

Jeder fängt mal an: Ressim Stufe 133 aktuell (buffed3)


----------



## EHA (15. Oktober 2012)

Nummer 2: Kniffel Stufe 50 Team (buffed5)


----------



## Martok352 (15. Oktober 2012)

Elayoe Stufe 102 Team Buffed4


----------



## Sllort (15. Oktober 2012)

Slider, Stufe 95 aktuell, Team- buffed2

Attacke!!!


----------



## Deathrow666 (16. Oktober 2012)

Das ORIGINALE Buffed Team 1 (!!) *g*

Deathrow666 - derzeit Lvl 91


----------



## Shindao78 (16. Oktober 2012)

shindao lvl 123 (buffed 3)


----------



## purzel jr (17. Oktober 2012)

purzeljr derzeit lvl 77 und in buffed4

jippiejajee Schweinebacke


----------



## Silarwen (17. Oktober 2012)

HeyHo 

Da sich bisher so wenig Spieler angemeldet haben, verlängere ich die Anmeldezeit nochmal um zwei Tage - also bis zum 19. Oktober. Los Leute mobilisiert mal Eure buffed-Gilden-Kollegen, damit hier mal Schwung reinkommt. Tschakka! 

Grüße
Maria


----------



## Frilor (17. Oktober 2012)

Frilor Stufe 86 Team Buffed2


----------



## EHA (18. Oktober 2012)

Jupp, scheint ein kleines Turnier zu werden. Klein und fein ...


----------



## Tertaeder (18. Oktober 2012)

clown lvl 144 (buffed 3)


----------



## Blackmarco (20. Oktober 2012)

Hoppla da bin ich ja zu spät 

BlackMarco (139) buffed3


----------



## Maragus03 (20. Oktober 2012)

Uppps wohl zu spät 

KaulQuappe Levl 90 buffed 4

Naja wer zu spät kommt den bestrafft buffed ^^


----------



## Silarwen (20. Oktober 2012)

Nein  das passt schon noch. Ich freue mich über jeden Teilnehmer. Ich teile Euch am Montagmorgen mit wie wir das Ganze aufziehen. Bis dahin wünsche ich ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüße
Maria


----------



## Gambold (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Würde auch noch gerne Mitmachen.

Spiele Gambold (Lvl 78), Buffed2

lg

Gambold


----------



## EHA (23. Oktober 2012)

Thema zum Ablauf:

Alle Spieler in einen Topf, es werden immer Zweiergruppen gebildet und der Gewinner kommt eine Runde weiter ... Silarwen ist unsere Lottofee und zieht die einzelnen Zweierteams.


----------



## Silarwen (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey 
Genauso hab ich es auch gemacht und die ersten Paarungen gezogen. 
In Runde 1 kämpfen:

1.	clown lvl 144 (buffed 3) vs. BlackMarco (139) buffed3 
2.	Frilor Stufe 86 Team Buffed2 vs. Deathrow666 - derzeit Lvl 91
3.	shindao lvl 123 (buffed 3) vs. purzeljr derzeit lvl 77 und in buffed4
4.	Slider, Stufe 95 aktuell, Team- buffed2 vs. Gambold (Lvl 78), Buffed2
5.	Kniffel Stufe 50 Team (buffed5) vs. Elayoe Stufe 102 Team Buffed4 
6.	KaulQuappe Levl 90 buffed 4 vs. Ressim Stufe 133 aktuell (buffed3)

Teilt mir bitte alle Ergebnisse hier im Thread mit. Ich werde nach Runde 1 eine kleine Übersicht erstellen. Ihr könnt natürlich auch gern Screenshots machen und sie der versammelten Heldenkonkurrenz hier im Thread präsentieren. 

Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß!
Grüße
Maria


----------



## Tertaeder (23. Oktober 2012)

so da ja niemand hier den anfang macht, mache ich ihn mal

clown gewinnt gegen blackmarco


----------



## Shindao78 (23. Oktober 2012)

Nächster Kampf 
shindao lvl 123 (buffed 3) vs. purzeljr derzeit lvl 77 und in buffed4

Gewinner Shindao


----------



## Sllort (23. Oktober 2012)

Slider (buffed2) vs. Gambold (buffed2) = Gewinner Slider (buffed2)


----------



## Maragus03 (23. Oktober 2012)

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich ein Bild von dem Ergebniss machen kann.

Hier also das Resultat der Begegnung KaulQuappe (lvl 94)/ buffed 4 vs. Ressim (lvl 142) buffed 3

And the winner is ...... Ressim (buffed 3)

Glückwunsch.

Damit verabschiede ich mich Erwartungsgemäß aus diesem Wettbewerb.


----------



## Gambold (24. Oktober 2012)

Sehr gut, ich mach dann weiter:

Slider, Stufe 95 aktuell, Team- buffed2 vs. Gambold (Lvl 78), Buffed2

_*Gewinner: Slider*_

Edit: Habe gerade gesehen das Slider schon gepostet hat

LG

Gambold


----------



## EHA (24. Oktober 2012)

Battle _Kniffel buffed5 vs. Elayoe buffed4_

Kniffel hat Heldenhaft gekämpft, aber wurde trotzdem vernichtend geschlagen.

Gewinner:   Elayoe


----------



## Gibin (25. Oktober 2012)

Kann man sich schon für die nächste Runde anmelden/vormerken? 

Nox (Buffed3) Stufe 75 (steigend *g*)


----------



## Silarwen (25. Oktober 2012)

Gibin schrieb:


> Kann man sich schon für die nächste Runde anmelden/vormerken?
> 
> Nox (Buffed3) Stufe 75 (steigend *g*)



Hey  
Wir spielen zuerst diese Runde aus. Wenn eine neue Runde startet, geb ich hier im Thread Bescheid. Derzeit fehlt noch das Ergebnis vom Kampf 2.	Frilor Stufe 86 Team Buffed2 - Deathrow666 - derzeit Lvl 91. Sobald das Ergebnis hier gepostet wird geht´s weiter  


Grüße
Maria


----------



## Shindao78 (27. Oktober 2012)

mal ne frage, gibt es eigentlich ein zeitlimit, bis wann die duelle ausgetragen werden müssen?


----------



## Silarwen (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sich bis  Morgenabend kein Spieler der letzten Paarung gemeldet hat , machen wir einfach weiter.

Viele Grüße
Maria


----------



## Frilor (27. Oktober 2012)

Hab leider auch keine ahnung wie ich ein bild posten kann  Deswegen von hand ^^


Frilor gegen Deathrow 666



Gewinner Frilor


----------



## Silarwen (29. Oktober 2012)

Hey! 
Und weiter geht´s mit der nächsten Runde  Leider etwas verspätet - lag das Wochenende flach, schlimme Erkältung.  

Die Paarungen für diese Runde lauten

shindao lvl 123 (buffed 3) vs. Slider (buffed2)
Ressim (buffed 3) vs. Elayoe buffed4
Frilor vs. clown lvl 144 (buffed 3


Viel Erfolg! Tschakka  Teilt mir Eure Ergebnisse wieder hier im Thread mit. Danke. 

Viele Grüße
Maria


----------



## Shindao78 (29. Oktober 2012)

Der Fight zwischen Shindao vs Slider 

Sieger Shindao


----------



## Tertaeder (29. Oktober 2012)

clown gewinnt gegen frilor


----------



## Sllort (30. Oktober 2012)

Shindao78 schrieb:


> Der Fight zwischen Shindao vs Slider
> 
> Sieger Shindao




Gratulation an Shindao!
Bis zum nächsten Tunier 

MfG Slider - buffed2


----------



## Martok352 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ressim (Buffed3) vs Elayoe (Buffed4)

Elayoe gewinnt..

Wenn ihr mir sagt, wie man ein Bild von dem ganzen macht, dann tu ichs D


----------



## Shindao78 (31. Oktober 2012)

um den screenshoot zu speichern musst du den browser offen haben dann drückst du ALT GR + Druck. Dann öffnest du Paint und drückst STRG+V und speicherst das ganze als .jpg und haust es hier als Anhang an deinen Post


----------



## Martok352 (31. Oktober 2012)

hatte es jetzt nichtmehr da... beim nächsten mal (:


----------



## Silarwen (2. November 2012)

Hey 

Auf zum Endspurt. In dieser Runde haben wir nur noch drei Teilnehmer, die um die Hero-Zero-Krone rangeln. Deswegen kämpft jeder von Euch zweimal gegen die beiden anderen. Für einen Sieg erhaltet Ihr einen Punkt. Die zwei Spieler mit den meisten Punkten kämpfen dann in einem finalen Match um den Turniersieg. Bei einem Punktegleichstand in dieser Runde gibt's ein Stechen.

Die Paarungen:

Elayoe vs. Shindao
Elayoe vs. clown
Shindao vs. clown
Shindao vs. Elayoe
Clown vs. Elayoe
Clown vs. Shindao

Teil mir das Ergebnis wieder hier mit.
Viel Erfolg und Danke 

Grüße
Maria


----------



## Shindao78 (2. November 2012)

So der 1. 'Kampf 
Shindao vs Clown

Sieger und Glückwunsch an Clown


----------



## Tertaeder (2. November 2012)

clown vs. shindao 	clown gewinnt


clown vs. elayoe 	clown gewinnt


----------



## Shindao78 (2. November 2012)

Shindao vs Elayoe

Sieger Shindao


----------



## Martok352 (2. November 2012)

Elayoe vs Shindao

Shindao gewinnt


Elayoe vs Clown

Clown gewinnt

glückwunsch (;


----------



## Shindao78 (6. November 2012)

Nach diesen 6 Kämpfen ergibt sich folgender Punkestand.

Clown 4 Punkte
Shindao 2 Punkte
Elayoe 0 Punkte

Der Endkmapf lautet Clown vs Shindao.


----------



## Tertaeder (6. November 2012)

sehr knappes duell aber sieger bleibt eben doch der clown


----------



## Shindao78 (6. November 2012)

Glückwunsch an den Turniersieger


----------



## Silarwen (6. November 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Falls Interesse besteht, können wir das in Zukunft gerne fortführen.

Grüße
Maria


----------



## Shindao78 (6. November 2012)

das wäre ne super Idee, aber vielleicht als offenes Turnier, das lockt dann sicher mehr Spieler an.


----------



## Silarwen (6. November 2012)

Gute Idee. Ich werde das als Anfrage mal weiterleiten 

Schönen Abend noch!

Grüße
Maria


----------

